# Shop Smith Mark V router



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Has anyone any experience using a Shop Smith Mark V with a router collette?

I find myself continually searching for alternative means and methods to do my woodworking. Recently I needed to mortise a 3/8 x 1 1/2 slot at a 45 deg angle into a board 8" in from the end. A mortising machine is on my wish list beind the floor model bandsaw and Omni jig. So I am contemplating using a spiral bit on my Shop Smith and using the table from tablesaw on 45 deg with a jig attached to it. Thought I would run this past y'all before I buy the collette.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bill. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Bill
Why would you want to use the collet? Just use the chuck. Shop smith use to sell an accessory for routing (I don't know if they still do) I have it, it's basically just a guard. You just chuck the bit and crank up the speed. I only used it a few times and found it awkward. If it was me I would just drill out the mortise with a forstner bit and clean it out with a chisel.
Good Luck
Wayne


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Bill,
The Shopsmith, without the speed increaser, would not give you the rpm for a decent router cut. Using a spiral bit would essentially be the same as using a drill bit because the side to side cut would really be rough unless you made several shallow cuts.
As Wayne said, you're better off with a Forstner and a chisel.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there Bill, welcome to the forum


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill, I'm with Gene and Wayne. The Shopsmith is too slow for routing unless you have the speed increaser.


----------

